# retapping a sparkplug hole



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I know to do this right u should get a reverse one but..... dont have the money for it. when u retap the plug hole does it just cut a grove into the original thread pattern ? mine is only going about 1/4 inch deep then it gets real hard to turn . i can put the plug in by hand for the 1/4 inch then i have to get a wrench . any suggestions? never had to retap a plug hole before or anything really! someone tell me how to do it
I already knoe the size is 10mm x 1.0 pitch


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

If you put the tap in straight it will "chase" or clean up the threads. It's best to do the with the head off...... but, I have done it with the head still installed without any issues. You can use grease on the tap to help trap most of the shavings.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> If you put the tap in straight it will "chase" or clean up the threads. It's best to do the with the head off...... but, I have done it with the head still installed without any issues. You can use grease on the tap to help trap most of the shavings.


Yeah...most of the shavings...what about the ones that fall into the cylinder?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have done this...you WILL have to pull the head.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah...most of the shavings...what about the ones that fall into the cylinder?


Pray they go out the exhaust port. Really should take the head off.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a LOT better to just pull the head and do it right...if not. I almost gurantee you will rebuild it...lol. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And I think if you go to all the trouble of pulling the head, why would you put it back on with bad thresds? Better to replace it.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

If the threads are ok for the first 1/4 inch, I doubt the remainder of the threads are crossed. 
If the threads are crossed at the combustion chamber, they are crossed all the way out I would think.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

when i get it in 1/4 inch it gets real hard, u can see where the plug stops the rest of the threads look good from there as far as i can see . i get to the spot and it gets off track ,and really tight in a hurry


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Pull the head and run the tap through the plug hole. if you leave the head on it you will scar the cyl. walls with metal shavings , no way to capture all of the metal , its really not that hard to pull the head off


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

maybe a dumb question but, can you use a helicoil for that or do you still need good threads?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You would only have to use a heli-coil if it was stripped completley out


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Helicoil would be your best bet since your threads will never be the same.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd pull the head and try re- taping or replacing the head, it's not worth risking the motor for.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

just make sure not to get your timing off....that happened on mine and had to pull it off again....lol


----------

